# Part time work



## roelof (May 5, 2004)

As someone entering the food industry for the first time, I haven't been able to find any kitchen positions available to me. Since my classes will be from 8-2 monday through friday, I can't do a food prep position that was offered to me. What I want to know is, would it be a good idea to waiter for a while till I get experience in school? I figure atleast I get my foot through the door. I have two choices, either be a waiter at a casual dining restaurant, or do some training and be an on call banquet server. I've been told by a friend that used to be in the industry that I should take the restaurant position since it will be more on a personal level and I will be in the field I want to enter, which is the restaurant business. Any suggestions would be appreciated


----------



## artameates (Mar 10, 2004)

two offers isnt bad, but dont stop there. Go back to the places where you felt a bond. Go back 4 times. If you must work now, the waiter position will do (keep searching). You will understand the front end concept and be a step ahead, in that respect, to many people including me.


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

Your lucky that you have job offerings in the industry before entering school, I hacn't gotten 1 yet and I've done my first year baking. A waiter postion isn't bad though I would try to hold out for something that'll keep you in the kitchen whether as a preper or a washer.


----------



## roelof (May 5, 2004)

Justgot hired at Bucca de Beppo!!!!!!!!! Woooooohooooooooooooo.... Prep cook, but I'm in baby!!!


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Congrats! You'll make a lot less money than if you were waiting tables, but you'll see what it's REALLY like.


----------



## roelof (May 5, 2004)

Just worked my first day today, went very good I thought. Two hours after I got home the restaurant called me back asking me if I coulf come back in do dishes since one of their dishwashers called in sick. I work tomorrow at 8 am, was it wrong of me to tell them I couldn't make it in? Think it will affect my employment with them?


----------



## dano1 (Oct 23, 2003)

caller id or a cell phone are good things to have......
danny


----------



## artameates (Mar 10, 2004)

If you post the time you got off work, iwill have a better idea of the situation. Doing the boss a favor (working when he need you) pays off big, no doubt. 
Not going back would not affect your reliabilty.


----------



## roelof (May 5, 2004)

got off work at 4 pm, got a call at 6 pm.


----------



## dcifan2k (Sep 25, 2001)

first of all congrats on the job I am glad you didn't take the waitor job because they are to different worlds front of the house and back of the house. I think that you job creadibility is not in jeopordy but if you had the time to help it really come through if you do. especially when it comes to asking for time off and for raises

sincerely
Michael


----------

